# I thawed all my remaining embryos after 2 failed ICSI and im PREGNANT!



## 4720emma (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi I live in kings lynn and had a failed ICSI at St Barts and a failed FET  gave up hope and decided to thaw my remaining 7 FE and now im pregnant I want to hear from anyone in the same boat and find out what the 4 week scan is like ? iv got it on the 11/01/11


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi and Congrats! What a lovely Christmas present, 

I also got pregnant using my last frozen embryo- the first scan is an internal one, and they look to see the pregnancy sack and a heartbeat, you can usually see this at 6-7 weeks, when you say 4 weeks do you mean age of embryo? for pregnancy dating you add two weeks, so a 6 week scan the embryo is actually 4 weeks,

On my scan which was nearer 7 weeks the baby looked like a kidney bean with a pulse, 

Good luck, 

Livity K


----------



## 4720emma (Dec 15, 2010)

oh thats a bit confusing she just said she has booked me in for my 4 week scan but its 5 weeks since FET date?? did your prenancy go ok ??


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
It does all get confusing but I think it sounds like you'll be having a scan at about 7 weeks which is quite normal,

My pregnancy is going well, just under a month to go! Very exciting if a bit nerve wracking-

Here's a link to the waiting for a first scan thread- you'll find lots of people in the same boat,

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.36

Livity K x


----------



## 4720emma (Dec 15, 2010)

thanx hun im very excited   I have done a couple of the clear blue tests which still say 1-2 weeks ? but im trying for it not to worry me as I have read people on here say that they had a miscarrege a few weeks later following low HCG levels


----------



## Sprout Diddy (Dec 29, 2010)

That is great news Emma, so pleased for you.......how exciting !!!

Our 2nd ivf failed in Dec but we managed to freeze 4 blasts. Hoping to fo the FET as soon as the clinic say we can

Loads of luck xxx


----------



## 4720emma (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats exciting I still cannot believe it maybe when iv had this scan it will sink in, im on HRT during this FET and I think thats made a huge difference, are you on any drugs ?


----------



## 4720emma (Dec 15, 2010)

I did another pregnancy test on new years day and im not pregnant any more   GUTTED!


----------



## Cozster (Jun 18, 2006)

Am so sorry Emma.
Sending you a big hug.
Caroline
x


----------

